# LED Strip als "Schreibtischlampe"?



## metal4all (15. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich keine Ahnung hatte wo ich es sonst reinpacken sollte, hat es hier nun seinen Platz gefunden (bitte verschieben wenns nicht passt  )

Da meine derzeitige Schreibtischlampe nur noch durch Panzertape zusammengehalten wird und der Standfuß ständig im Weg ist, hab ich mir überlegt, ob es möglich wäre, LED-Strips als "Schreibtischlampe" zu verwenden.
Jedoch bin ich mir unsicher, ob die Dinger hell genug sind oder gar so hell, dass sie nur blenden.

Wenn zweiteres der Fall wär, hab ich mir überlegt die Dinger auf die Rückseite meines Monitors zu befestigen und somit nur indirektes Licht zu haben.
Ob RGB oder reines Weiß steht noch in der Sternen...

Kann mir evtl. einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Tommi1 (15. September 2013)

Hab das so ähnlich gemacht.
Gut... ich hab einen Regalboden über dem Schreibtisch.

Warm-weißer LED Stripe für normales arbeiten am PC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich einen 50 cm Streifen kalt-weiß dahinter, wenn man was lesen, löten oder arbeiten will 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metal4all (15. September 2013)

Du hast die Streifen nach unten zeigend angebracht, ist bei mir nicht ohne weiteres möglich, da ich ne Schrägwand vor mir habe...
(gut, mit nem Winkelblech wär auch das kein Problem...)
Wenn ich die Dinger direkt an die Wand anbringe, blenden die mich vermutlich oder?

Würde die Helligkeit der Streifen denn auch bei indirekter Beleuchtung ausreichen?


----------



## Tommi1 (15. September 2013)

Jep. Wenn Du es in die Schräge setzt, dann blendet es Dich.
Hab ja auch ne Schräge direkt vor der Nase (also genau da, wo das Regalbrett aufhört nach oben).

Du würdest ev. mit kalt-weiß die Helligkeit hinbekommen, die ich bei den warm-weißen haben.
Das reicht gerade zum arbeiten am PC. Aber erwarte keine Wunder.
Am besten ist immer noch der direkte weg.
Kommt auch immer drauf an, wie lang Du die Stripes machst.


----------



## metal4all (27. September 2013)

War gestern zufällig in nem schwedischen Möbelhaus und hab mir so nen LED Strip für 10€ mitgenommen.

Direkt an die schräge Wand geschraubt, gibt genau so viel Licht wie ich benötige (warmweiß) und blendet nicht wirklich...und das Beste: Endlich keine platzraubende Schreibtischlampe mehr auf dem Tisch!


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Oktober 2013)

Zeig uns mal ein Bild davon?


----------



## metal4all (9. Oktober 2013)

Bitteschön 

Die reale Helligkeit einzufangen hab ich leider nicht hinbekommen (ist noch etwas heller), reicht aber gut aus um damit ordentlich arbeiten zu können.


----------



## Aer0 (9. Oktober 2013)

benutze auch welche, die sind hinter meinem monitor auf dem tisch, mit verstellbaren farben, ich mag blau am meisten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

